# on infinity and everlasting life



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

if the universe is forever expanding and contracting (big bang theory), for infinity, does this not mean that every piece of matter / energy, whatever, that comprises our soul/body has comprised into this specific configuration infinite times before and infinite times in the future? as soon as we die, will our next conscious awakening not be when the universe has reconfigured infinite times until the matter which comprises us is in the same configuration as it is now, so therefore we will live again, infinite times after this death and infinite times before this life?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

IF the Big Bang theory is correct, then perhaps you are correct aswell. Except, of course, for the fact that if the Big Bang thoery is true then science is ultimate truth and your consciousness really doesn't exist 

On the other hand, why does the Big Bang theory need to be true for you to believe we already do have infinite life?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

The Big Bang theory is not expansion and contraction, just expansion.


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

This is great, I remember the time I come up with these brilliant insights into space/time, energy, matter, life, and especially, good vs. evil sort of thinking.

It is amazing the quality and scope of the issues that an altered state mind comes up with. Amazing.

aldo1987, you better write that stuff! It will never come up again once your better!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Aldo, 
This is one of those theories that really _feels_ right when your DPed, but doesnt really pan out in actual physics. You make alot of assumptions in your worried state (because your mind is already fixated on the conclusion - "What difference does anything make since I've already done it before, and will do it again?" - and not on the faulty logic, or lack of, used to arrive there) because our minds, when DPed, tend to ruminate on uncomfortable existential issues. This happens alot with disorders where the unusual brain activity is centered in the temporal lobes.

For instance, there is no proof that the universe _will_ contract, or has ever done it before. It is thought to be more likely , currently, due to increases in velocity of very large, very distance objects, that the universe will fly apart. Second of all, if it is bound to contract, it certainly is not necessarily true that it will continue to do it for infinity (and as I said before, scientists now think that theory defunct). Third, this doesnt rule out the possibility of a beginning (meaning this might be your first turn at this thing we call life), and lastly, if it DID have to contract, and it DID do so eternally, it is almost certain that the universe would NOT reconfigure itself in the same exact pattern. The chances of that happening, with nearly a universal number of variables in place, would be so unlikely as to make the worst lottery odds look promising in comparison. And I had to make alot of assumptions to even arrive at that point.

I dont usually respond to these existential ruminations, because they are popping up on this board all the time due to the temporal lobe abnormalities inherent in people prone to DP. For more info on this theory, people can read books by Dr. Amen or visit Brainplace.com. People who have this, no matter how they push it away (and this is my theory) will always have a predisposition towards it. Anxiety may be the kicker, emotional abuse, depression, drug use, apathy - these may all push the person's nervous system over the edge - but I always see these philosophical/abstract thinking patterns popping up in people with this disorder, much like I see it pop up in bipolars. So I dont see these posts diminishing, no matter how many one tries to explain the doubt to rationally. I thought, rather, that I should explain this one "existential doubt" to show that it is the concept of the ruminations (they usually try to prove to us that life is hopeless) rather than any actual fact behind them, that gives them power. Its almost satanic how devious these sorts of doubts are in preying on the intelligent but sensitive. Beyond using reason, its a good idea to entrust these kind of hopeless thoughts to God. He knows that this is all going to work out in the end, even when we cant believe that it will. God Bless you, aldo.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Homeskooled and rui...

Yep...agreed. A lot of us ruminate over all of this while dp'd (some of us even while we are not). I find it fascinating...I have mentioned many of these same theories etc to numerous friends and family members at varying times throughout my life and it never ceases to amaze me how so many people never think about this stuff. I think that is why I enjoy reading it all and discussing it on this forum...for general everyday people it rarely even crosses their mind, if ever, and they can seem to function on a much less complex level as a result.



> Anxiety may be the kicker, emotional abuse, depression, drug use, apathy - these may all push the person's nervous system over the edge - but I always see these philosophical/abstract thinking patterns popping up in people with this disorder, much like I see it pop up in bipolars.


Homeskooled... you mention the above as being "kickers", but I don't seem to fit into any of these. Do you think it more likely a form of OCD (my anxieties only seem really prominent when dp'd) or just something as simple as having an inquisitive nature?


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

If the Devil is Doubt then i need an exorcism.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

You may be one of the "genetic" DPers, Epiphany. The one's whose nature is sensitive enough NOT to need a real bad kicker to DP. I'm technically one of those. You've still got the temporal lobe abnormality that we could graph on a qEEG or a SPECT/PET scan, and _this_ is what causes you to be an *existentially* inquisitve person. There many different types of inquisitiveness - people who are interested in how materials work (engineers), people who wonder how living organisms work (biologists), and inert compounds (chemists). Of these, we are one of the rarest. Each of these types of people takes a different type of brain. I'm betting engineers have a larger motor cortex than non-engineers, to deal with 3d rotation of objects. Biologists are usually more social than engineers and less prone to depression, so there is probably a frontal lobe/limbic system difference. We have the overactive temporal lobes, causing us to be a board filled with creative types, an overabundance of writers (although amazingly skilled ones), and philosophical thinkers/brooders. It also causes people to be incredibly moody, and has been linked to borderline personality disorder. I think we also have a lot of these on our website. Talents that are found in the temporal lobe seem to be my forte as well - writing, memory, philosophy, visualization, word recall. My brain has alot to do with who I am - who each of us - are. I wont say all, because some of it will boil down to choice and our affinity for goodness.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

I speak from experience: Talking about these issues is another defense against dealing with the issues of one's life that need attention.

It's just another escape, like DP and anxiety.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> The Big Bang theory is not expansion and contraction, just expansion.


True. The new theory is what he said except its called the Big Bounce, i read it in TIME magazine.


----------

